# Wax: do the bees recycle old wax outside their hive?



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I have some frames from last year's dead hive and there is still trashy wax on it, also I took a lot out and froze it to kill waxworms and may not bother melting that down. Do bees ever transport wax from outside hive into their own in your experience?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The bees make all the wax they use inside the hive. Best bet is to solar melt the stuff down if you do not plan on giving the frames to the bees to use.

 Al


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

I always thought no. But, on two different occasions in two different yards I watched several bees working over some old frames and it sure looked like they were collecting wax. The would leave the frames with a white substance packed into their pollen sacks. Now I know they will collect propolis this way but, this sure looked more like wax then propolis. Both occasions was in the fall or early winter.


----------

